# DUCK WEED



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

ive been lookin for duckweed everywhere..none of my lfs have it,and i cant find a cheap online site to order it from..and ideas?????


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

i made my own, all i did was throw like 20 awazon swards in my tank and let them float around with eachchother at the serface and they would cling together and i duno if they bred or what but after a cuple weekd i started geting sooooooo much duck weed it was crazey looks just liek it and dosnt grow, and after it started i had a lair filling the whol serface areah withing days of it starting, beats me how it worked but i have proof haha. loks neat two because all the little pods have lil tinny roots hanging downword looks really kool and makes a very interesting effect with the lite. giver a try, but also the swards pretty much jus grew smaller and smaller i finily planted them but there only a cupel inches tall now.


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

okay.ill have to ry that,thanks alot!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

WHAT, u cant find duckweed? thats outrageous, i cant get rid of it fast enough, i seriously take netfulls out of my tank every other week cause i cant get rid of it, it wont stop reproducing, theres a reason its called duck WEED, i made the mistake of puttin it in, now i cant get rid of it, i wouldnt suggest it, it gets annoying,


----------

